# Oase Biomaster Thermo 600: Maintenance questions.



## Robbie X (19 Oct 2021)

Hi all.
My tank has been running for almost a month now and I’m wondering if I just need to clean the pre-filter or the media trays as well?
Cheers


----------



## Courtneybst (19 Oct 2021)

The media trays should be relatively clean still thanks to the pre filter. The pre filter is all that should need cleaning after 1 month.


----------



## MrClockOff (19 Oct 2021)

I’d clean pre-filter on weekly basis even if it does look OK after week


----------



## Robbie X (20 Oct 2021)

Many thanks chaps 👍


----------



## hypnogogia (21 Oct 2021)

Pre-filters every 7-14 days and the media trays every 6 months.


----------



## DogTailRed2 (24 Oct 2021)

I wash my prefilters under the tap to get them really clean every 7 to 14 days. I know purists will baulk at washing them under the tap but it does no harm and both my 260 and 450 aquariums are fine.
I would not wash the basket sponges or bio media under the tap. Just the prefilter.


----------



## Wookii (24 Oct 2021)

DogTailRed2 said:


> I wash my prefilters under the tap to get them really clean every 7 to 14 days. I know purists will baulk at washing them under the tap but it does no harm and both my 260 and 450 aquariums are fine.
> I would not wash the basket sponges or bio media under the tap. Just the prefilter.



Nothing wrong with washing the prefilter sponges under the tap, they’re there for mechanical filtration not biologogical. 👍🏻


----------



## Deano3 (24 Oct 2021)

I do prefilter sponges every water change  i have a set of spare sponges so just quickly swap then clean later 😁


----------



## dw1305 (24 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


DogTailRed2 said:


> I know purists will baulk at washing them under the tap


I do it as well. I asked a <"microbiologist for his opinion"> on this and he said it was fine. 

cheers Darrel


----------

